# جمعية مهندسي التعدين السودانية



## علاء الهدي (30 مارس 2008)

تم بحمد الله إنتخاب أول كيان لمهندسي التعدين السودانيين (جمعية مهندسي التعدين السودانية) وتم إنتخاب المهندس مستشار / د. محمد عكاشه علي رئيساً والمهندس مستشار / د. تاج الدين الطيب نائباً للرئيس


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أبريل 2008)

ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## hietham ali (7 أبريل 2008)

ربنا يوفقكم ويعينكمز
سوال
هل تضم الجمعية تخصص جيولوجيا التعدين


----------



## عثمان خليل (10 أبريل 2008)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## علاء الهدي (13 أبريل 2008)

المهندس hietham ali
أعتذر عن التأخر في الرد
أما عن سؤالك فالجمعية هي عباره عن جمعيه مهنيه خاصه بمهندسي التعدين من حيث العضويه ولكنها تعني بتوفير بئه عمل افضل لصناعة التعدين وأنت تعلم أن الحقل المنجمي يتكون من تخصصات كثيره من أهمها جيولوجيا التعدين


----------



## علاء الهدي (13 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــدس عثمان خليل


----------



## Mohannad_3 (13 أبريل 2008)

تحية وإحترام من مهندس تعدين أردني

وفقكم الله


----------



## الرهينه (13 أبريل 2008)

الف مبروووووووك


----------



## عاصم محمد احمد (14 أبريل 2008)

نرجو التوفيق فنحن مهندسي التعدين في السودان في اشد الحوجة لمثل هذه الجمعية (طالب بالفرقة الخامسة تعدين)


----------



## علاء الهدي (17 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## علاء الهدي (17 أبريل 2008)

الباشمهندس Mohannad 
أريد أن أسأل هل هناك كيان مهني خاص بمهندسي التعدين في الأردن


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالعظيم (23 أبريل 2008)

*تهنئة*

عمل طيب ومجهود مشكور
ارجو ان يتم التعاون في المستقبل القريب بين الجمعية وجمعية مهندسي المناجم بكلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسويس
مع خالص تحياتي لكل من السيد الدكتور محمد عكاشه والدكتور تاج الدين الطيب 
دكتور عبدالعظيم محمود - كلية بترول السويس


----------



## طاهر التركي (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## علاء الهدي (29 أبريل 2008)

استاذي الدكتور / ابراهيم عبد العظيم
شكراً جزيلاً علي رسالتك وأكيد ستصل تحياتك الي د/ عكاشه و د/ تاج الدين


----------



## سامي عبد الحفيظ (2 مايو 2008)

ألف مبروك لإنشاء جمعية مهندسي التعدين السودانية 
وياريت نتعرف على مناجم التعدين في السودان 
وكذلك فرص الاستثمار في السودان في التعدين
فأنا أتمنى الاستثمار في السودان الشقيق


----------



## السفيرM (9 أغسطس 2009)

تمام وربنا يوفقكم يا كـ...........:30::30:


----------



## بابكريحى (9 أغسطس 2009)

الاستاذ محمد عكاشه افضل شخص لفياده الجمعيه وخاصه فى المرحله القادمه والانفتاح 
وهو استاذى فى الجامعه اتمنى له وللجمعيه التوفيق والسداد


----------



## mostafamining (13 ديسمبر 2009)

يا ريت يكون غي جمعيه مماثله في مصر


----------



## بابكريحى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا السلام عليكم 
احيي كل من ساهم فى قيام هذه الجمعيه واعتقد ان الاختيار صادف اهله فى الاستاذين وانا اعلم ما هما شخصيا وارجو اتاحه الفرص للطلاب واقامه دورات لتمكين طلاب التعدين من الدخول فى المجال العملى مثل دورات ففى اداره المنشاءات التعدينيه وغيرها 
ابنكم واخيكم /بابكر يحى بلال 
طالب كليه الهندسه قسم التعدين


----------



## بركه02 (12 مايو 2010)

مشكويرين بس هندسه التعدين دي من ارقي الهندسات لكن نحنا في السودان متاخرين شويه


----------



## عاصم محمد احمد (22 مايو 2010)

we hope to more from movement in push the mining industery in sudan:75:


----------



## murtada abdein (23 مايو 2010)

الف الف مبروك وربنا يوفقكم 
والى مزيد من الاعمال يا استاذ علاء ...........:59:


----------



## MAZENKO (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الف مبروووووك الجمعية اتمنى ان تعيننا في المستقبل القريب انا مهندس تعدين الفرقة الثالثة (جامعة ام درمان الاسلامية)


----------



## الطيب الشيخ (12 يونيو 2010)

بالتوفيق إنشاء الله ياشباب 
وما هو الجديد لديكم


----------



## waleed262 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شباب انا محتاج معرفة مناطق المناجم في السودان وانواعها بشرط من مصدر لاني احتاجه في بحث علمي ارجو الافادة


----------



## ابراهيم سيدي (17 نوفمبر 2011)

_*Félicitations*_​


----------



## alshangiti (18 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقكم الله وبارك قيكم


----------



## همرور (13 يناير 2012)

ياشاب جمعيتكم دى ولدت ميته للاسف محمد عكاشه عمرو 85 سنه لابقدم ولا باخر ونحن محتاجين دماء حاره لتبحث عن حقوق مهندسى التعدين المضيعناها الجيولوجيون


----------



## mnzool (14 يناير 2012)

تحية عطرة من جندي سابق في الجمعية ابعدته الظروف بعيدا عن ارض الوطن لكن قلبه معكم واخص الاخ العزيز علا كتاحة 
(منزول)


----------



## alshangiti (14 يناير 2012)

الف مبروك وخاصة استادنا الدكتور تاج


----------



## عبد الله السوداني (30 يناير 2012)

الف مبروك لاستاذي الجميل 
الدكتور عكاشة رئيس الرابطة ولكل مهندسي التعدين بالسودان


----------



## همرور (6 يوليو 2012)

والله محمد عكاشة اكبر ماسورة درسنى وبعرفوا حق المعرفة


----------



## احمد فتح الرحمن (20 أكتوبر 2014)

بتوفيق


----------



## alshangiti (22 أكتوبر 2014)

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## أسامة يحى (30 أكتوبر 2014)

موفقين يا شباب ... حقيقة خطوة كبيرة في الاتجاه الصحيح ... فالتخصصية تمنح فرصة اكبر للتطور ... اتمنى ان تعملو معا لتطوير هذا المجال المهم جدا في الاقتصاد السوداني


----------

